
Apps for staying connected while quarantined - laurex
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/apps-staying-connected-social-distancing-36736720
======
mindcrime
Also:

Pidgin

Xabber

Konversation

OpenMeetings

Asterisk

Thunderbird

